# Billing for CRNA



## lacepaint01 (Oct 31, 2016)

Our practice is looking at starting to bill for a CRNA. I have not ever billed Anesthesia and trying to find all the information I can. Do we have to credential the CRNA under our Tax Id #? Do we bill one claim for the procedure and medication under the MD, then one claim for the anesthesia under the CRNA? Is the CRNA listed as the supervising and rendering provider? We will be doing vascular procedures and in the past have had an outside company that comes in an does the anesthesia. 

Any help at all would be great!


----------



## Rbilling (Nov 21, 2016)

lacepaint01 said:


> Our practice is looking at starting to bill for a CRNA. I have not ever billed Anesthesia and trying to find all the information I can. Do we have to credential the CRNA under our Tax Id #? Do we bill one claim for the procedure and medication under the MD, then one claim for the anesthesia under the CRNA? Is the CRNA listed as the supervising and rendering provider? We will be doing vascular procedures and in the past have had an outside company that comes in an does the anesthesia.
> 
> Any help at all would be great!



We bill for both the Doctor and the CRNA. 
Yes the CRNA would need to be credentialed with the insurance carriers. Are you billing the CRNA's under the same practice? If yes then they would need to be credentialed and linked to the practice NPI.
We bill one claim for the provider under the group with the provider  listed in box 24J rendering provider ID, and we also bill a separate claim for the CRNA under the group with the CRNA listed in box 24J  rendering provider ID

I hope that helps a little


----------



## dpopik@verizon.net (Aug 12, 2017)

*same question*

Do you use modifiers for billing this way?  We bill the exact way and as of late the claims are being denied as "part of the procedure". Would you still use the QZ if the CRNA is credentialed under the NPI?


----------

